# Skogsnolia



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Today I visited Skogsnolia, one of Sweden's major forestry trade fairs. Lots of interesting things to see, from large scale logging equipment....


















... to small scale logging and everything in between.









Some oldtimers were also exhibited









A lot of firewood processors were demonstrated









To be continued......


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

All kinds of mills were also shown, this is a chainsaw mill (with electric motor) that also have a moulding head for milling logs for loghouses of scandinavian scribe type. You can see the scribe milled were the guy in the middle is holding his hand.









This is an other interesting mill, it has two circular cutting blades, one horisontal and one vertical








This is what I liked best, real horsepower combined with modern technology
















Overall this was a very interesting day and the wheather was good too.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

That's very cool. I too like the idea of combining horses with logging equipment. In general draft animals are far less destructive to the environment when having to remove a few logs here and there.


----------

